#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Новости >  > > >  >  > Новости сайтов >  > > >  >  >  Далай-лама XIV, Буддизм, Тибет : Фильмы

## Add

*привет*, вам всем, ребят... )
пришел я к вам с *форумаЛотоса*, в народе его еще называют *Ариом*
Благодаря *добрым людям* у нас *там* по теме *Буддизма*
набралась некоторая подборка-коллекция материалов

*Присмотритесь!*, пожалуйста
может быть кто-то надет что-то для себя интересным ?
а чем-то, может быть, и *пополните список* материалов )))
может быть *кто-то поможет с переводом*, субтитрами... )))

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
материалы представлены как в *хорошем качестве* для безлимитных каналов,
так и в качестве *пониже, для медленных* или ограниченных...



*Буддизм* 
Будда. Рождение легенды (2004) мульт
Послание Хамбо-ламы XII (2005)
Путешествие в Буддизм (2005)  eng
Весна... и снова Весна (2003)
Открывая Буддизм (2003)
Маленький Будда (1993)
Сиддхартха (1972) eng
Ангулимала (2003) eng
Проект "Майтрея"
Самсара (2001)
Дзен Ум (2005) eng

Космический Закон (2007)
Мадам Блаватская (1980)
Мистическая Азия (2007)
Махатма Ганди (1982)
Дорога домой (2002)
Мирный Воин (2006)
Будда (2005)
Одно (2005)

Осеам (2003) мульт
Кубок (1999)
Матрица вся трилогия



*Тибет* 
Миларепа (2006)
Дочери Тары (2002)
Ритмы Тибета (2004)
Небо Ваджры над Тибетом часть Путешествия в Буддизм" (2005)
Великие йоги Тибета (2002)
Шелковый путь: Тибет (2005)
На крыше мира: Тибет, Лхаса
Экспедиция к г.Кайлас (2003) тибет.ру
Путешествие в запретный Тибет короткий видеоОтчет
Тибетская Книга Мертвых (1994)
Тибет: Плач снежного Льва (2002)  eng
Тибет: Буддийская трилогия (2007) eng
Гуге: забытое царство Тибета (2006)
Тибет - Сокрытое королевство (2000)
Потерянные сокровища Тибета (2003) ч.I
Тибет: запретное Королевство Мустанг (2004)



*Далай-лама XIV* 
Кундун (1997) 
 Три Мудреца (1999)
7 лет в Тибете (1997)
Рассвет / Закат (2008) ...поиск
Колесо времени (2003)
Трудно быть богом (2005) 
Далай Лама: Сердце Тибета (1991) 
Далай Лама и мир вокруг него (2004)
Далай Лама: Буддизм в XXI веке (2008)
 Сострадание в изгнании. Портрет Далай Ламы XIV (1992)
Далай Лама на NBC. Интервью (2008) или аудио Вариант

Путь к Счастью: Уроки медитации от Далай Ламы (2006) eng
Далай Лама: Душа Тибета. Biography Channel (2005) eng
Святые места Далай Лам (2007) eng
10 вопросов Далай Ламе (2006) eng



*Буддийские Учения* +*mp3*  
Далай Лама: Три Основы Пути (2007)  или аудио Вариант
Далай Лама: 4 благородные Истины (1996)  eng

54 вида Гордости
Учения, дарованные Геше Тинлеем
Учения, дарованные Далай-ламой XIV
Учения, дарованные разными Учителями Буддизма 



 Устройство "Колеса существования"
Мистические причины порабощения Тибета
Тибетские Буддийские Традиции: Tibet.ru + доп. Тибетский Дом




*Сила Мысли
Шибенду Лахири
Джидду Кришнамурти
Практика медитации:* Книги, mp3материалы
*Календарь Майя* +запрещенная археология


*Фильмы на форуме Лотоса
Далай-лама XIV, Буддизм, Тибет*

----------


## Add

*Будда* (2005)

*от себя:*
фильм о случайно вступивших на Путь Души... о страстно ищущих Его... о тех, кто пришел к Пути
как он влияет на людей, как изменяет или не изменяет...
о том, что не только практика Духовная требуется человеку, но есть и "социальная" практика,
тк Путь Внутрь всеобъемлющ, но и преграды в нас самих Сильны и Различны...
не без мудрости Дзен-мастера и Дзен-монастыря

*подробности и Скачать... >>>*

----------


## Add

*проект Майтрея*  :Big Grin: 

 Фильм состоит из 3х коротких:
- о проекте "Майтрея"
- о Священной Коллекции Реликвий Будд и буддийских мастеров
- медитация на проявление Любящей Доброты к другим

*подробности и Скачать... >>>*

----------


## Add

*Дочери Тары*(2002)

 О Тибетском буддизме и Далай Ламе снято много фильмов. Этот фильм посвящен тибетским женщинам, их роли в сохранении культурных традиций в условиях китайской оккупации. Тибетские женщины – дочери богини Тары… 

*подробности и Скачать... >>>*

----------

